
Ask HN: Tools for Writing to PDFs? - michaelmarkell
I have a large number of PDF forms (think government applications) that I need to write data into. Right now we are doing it by hand, but I would love to find a tool that allows us to 
1. Map some sort of schema to a PDF
2. On a POST request, generate a new PDF via the POST data and the mapping<p>Any recommendations for how to solve this?
======
celias
This article [http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2018/05/22/filling-pdf-
for...](http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2018/05/22/filling-pdf-forms-with-
python/) mentions pdfforms
[https://pypi.org/project/pdfforms/](https://pypi.org/project/pdfforms/) which
uses pdftk to fill forms.

~~~
michaelmarkell
Thanks for the suggestion! Seems like pdftk is quite outdated and doesn't work
on latest OSx, so I'm going to explore other options for now

------
santa_boy
I used this a while back
([https://github.com/galkahana/HummusJS](https://github.com/galkahana/HummusJS))
and it worked quite well. While the support has ended, I think it should still
work.

Worth a try. HTH

